# 12V Grumman Build Micro Center Console (Pic Heavy)



## sixgun86 (Apr 14, 2011)

First Boat 14' Flat w/ 18hp Sold $1200
Second Boat 12'V Center Console w/ 5hp Sold $1250
Third Boat 12' Rescue Flat Sold $150
Forth Boat 15' Flat Sold $300
Fifth Boat 16' Flat Current

I'll be updating as I go, hope to have it done in two-three weeks if parts & ol'lady allow. 
Ol Lady @ Defcon 2

2nd and Current Boat: 74' 12'V Grumman & 04' Merc 5hp. 
1: Purchase, Pick up & Register : Done
2: Remove old Transom and paint : Done
3: Seal Hull, Install new Transom : Done
4: Build Console : Done
5: Install cable steering & Control Box : Done
6: Prep Motor, Install Remote Kit & 8pitch Prop : Done
7: Install Motor, Test Throttle,Shift,Steering : Done
8: Seal Console, Transom, Touch Up : Done
SOLD $1250


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Remote kit and 8 Pitch prop installed on 04 Two stroke Merc 5hp.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is what I did to my 1960'ish Sea King. Mine is measures 13'8" I think!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 19, 2011)

@ Sgt, Very nice. 

Had trouble locating the correct control box that will use 10-32 cables for remote connections(Morse). Finally in hand. Got them adjusted last night. Framed the console some more, probably will add fiberglass wrap. Here is a picture of the steering wheel and controls I picked up today. Also the trailer I pulled out of a friends back yard I'll be using for the project. I used it to get my first boat(1448flat) out of the water when it sold yesterday. I painted the trailer flat black and installed new bearings, seals, and wheels last week. 

I've decided to cut some decals for the sides of the boat, trailer, and center console. I've got two of each on the way. hgtikihut.com $28 shipped: 14"x3.5" 2qty, 12"x2" 2qty, 2.5"x4" 2 qty.


----------



## Tinsquid (Apr 19, 2011)

i like the way you did the transom . i've got an older 12ft'er too with a transom like yours , i wished i saw your post and removed the corner braces it would have made it a lot easier to get the shape of the top right


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 21, 2011)

@ Tinsquid

Previous transom was 3/8 ply and was much thinner than what the metal was formed to fit. I wasn't able to get it in without removing the caps. Had to saw the ends, drill and screw since I do not have access nor know how to use a welder. 

Last night I boxed the console and installed the steering hub. Once I get some more hardware I'll mount the control box and route steering lines. Then sand, wrap, paint. I picked up a quad rod holder out of a parts boat. Will cut it down to three and mount on the front or side of the console.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got the motor on the back getting ready to start running the cables for the steering. Kill switch and Controls have been mounted on the console.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got the console sanded and almost ready to be sealed. Finishing the steering in the back and now I've got to run the line through the side of console so I will need to mount another two pulleys, drill couple more holes.. Pictures of last nights work.


----------



## redneckfisher (Apr 29, 2011)

man i like how you put a CC in a 12' tin, cant wait to see what else you do to it.


----------



## gouran01 (Apr 29, 2011)

lookin great, If I wasn't so burnt out on the 17 ft lowe, you would have me inspired to do something with the 12 ft'r! Maybe next winter!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 3, 2011)

@ gouran & redneckfisher , Thanks Fella's

Last nights work; finished wood filling the console, cut down and sanded the rod holder, replaced carbiners to obtain longer length of pull & ran steering lines to the hub. Finally time to paint/seal the transom and console. Excuse the slack in the pulleys, lines weren't taught.


----------



## EasternEasy (May 3, 2011)

Wicked! Looking forward to seeing your progress on this. X2 on redneckfisher's comment! Centre console in a 12' - awesome. =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (May 9, 2011)

@ EasternEasy, Thank you. Looking forward to it being done soon!

Last night got the last of the sealant applied. Rear of the boat, transom, and console. Also refinished and sealed rod holders. Also picked up some goodies: Swivel seat, two cleats, clock compass for the console, and two push lights.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 10, 2011)

Got sometime yesterday to start putting it all back together. Using clothes line to get an exact measurement on how much coated wire I will need. Slight tweak of the bracket under the console and should be good to proceed to paint. Starting to look like something.


----------



## PartsMan (May 10, 2011)

That is one sweet little boat!

Awesome build!


----------



## Fishing Frenzy (May 10, 2011)

I love this build! great work! =D> If you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost and where did you buy the pulley kit too hook the motor up to the steering wheel??


----------



## bulldog (May 10, 2011)

That is awesome!! Great job so far. Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 11, 2011)

@ Partsman, Bulldog, & Fishing Frenzy: Thank you all! The steering parts were an ebay special. Since drum steering is no longer used aside from mirco hydroplanes you can't hardly find them new. It's not a safe setup as if something gives way your motor could instantly turn opposite direction potentially throwing you out of the boat. Also read some states have made it illegal on boats with 30hp or more. If I had to do it again I would have used a push/pull teleflex but the issue I ran into was finding, or creating a steering link as no one connects these little motors. Figured with drum setup I could shop for my steering parts at home depot worst case scenario. I paid $50 for my setup. If anyone's interested I know of a boat in the recycle yard that still has pulleys,cable,steering wheel and drum. Not sure of cost. 

I'm running into bit of a bind the way I've angled my console so I'm going to have to go back and correct this before I can move on. I changed out the console pulleys and have my plastic coated braided steel line installed in hopes it could solve the problem. It's better, but not fixed. Going to have to re-angle my drum.


----------



## PartsMan (May 11, 2011)

Can you move the pulleys back a little? 
Then they would be perpendicular to the shaft again.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 12, 2011)

I was able to cut an angle on end cap to get the drum perpendicular to my pulleys. Thankfully it worked! No binds, steers perfect. Now the control box is giving me problems. I had tested it with the motor on the stand a month ago but now that I've got it installed it's not working. It will move by hand freely so the cables aren't binding. I spent half hour trying to diagnose the issue but lost patients so I threw the boat on the trailer drove it a mile down the road to have a friend help me get it to shift correctly. Will find out today if I need to replace it... These things get pricey.


----------



## Froggy (May 13, 2011)

That is some neat job there, tres cool!!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 16, 2011)

The control box was able to be fixed, got it in the water this weekend to test it out. Shifted and steered perfect. The motor hadn't been started in over month and fired right up courtesy some fresh gas and new plug. 

Thinking about adding some weight to the front to help it level out and get to plane quicker, maybe a deck. :wink: 

Next up: Paint, Decals, & Accessories.


----------



## gatorglockman (May 16, 2011)

Well done man....thx for the great pics of your CC and the steering linkage portion of your build.


----------



## Fishing Frenzy (May 16, 2011)

Looks great on the water! How fast did that little 5hp push it?


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, I'm really happy with the 5hp surprisingly as I thought it wasn't going to be enough to keep me content. I had to back off the throttle more than once. Adding another person made it very sluggish though it didn't help my passenger was 250-275, and no it wasn't my ol' lady. [-X 

I've got it cleaned up in back in the shed last night, time to finish this project. I might scrap the idea of rebuilding my old dry dock and just trailer it in and out every time. Afraid to keep it by the water and have my motor grow legs. Pro's & Con's of small boat/motor, they are light and easy to pick up.


----------



## minicuda (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely awesome I want one!


----------

